# Measurements



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Reading a ruler, or reading plans, can be your nightmare. I was taught in mechanical drawing to do all measurements with the same notations for the same drawing. For example, if you are using inches, use it for all dimensions. If you use feet and inches, remember the notation. Reading architectural plans can create a confusion if you read a feet/inch measurement as inches.

If your measurement is 18" (eighteen inches), that could also be one foot-six inches (1'-6"). Now, a quick look at 1'-6" could look like sixteen inches (16"). 

As for reading a tape measure, if you get in the habit of "cutting the one" (using the 1 as the start marker instead of the end clip) you have to remember that the actual dimension is 1" less. I've goofed that up more than once.:yes:












 







.


----------



## JimRich (Jun 10, 2011)

Good advice!

I have gotten in the habit of using same measuring device. I don't swap tape measures during a project. I sync it with my table saw, just to make sure I don't have tiny differences in lengths.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Try working in my screwed up world. I'm left handed, except to write, scissor and saw.

I've always held rules in the left hand, therefore, the numbers are upside down. Go the other way, I screw up.

Then there's the foreign machines I work on, have to learn to convert metric to u.s. fast. 1.2, is it inches or mm?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Brink said:


> I've always held rules in the left hand, therefore, the numbers are upside down. Go the other way, I screw up.


You can buy left handed tape measures, like this.









 





 
.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks, I was so happy to get one...then I started messing up measurements. I'm so used to having upside down numbers.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

cabinetman said:


> Reading a ruler, or reading plans, can be your nightmare. I was taught in mechanical drawing to do all measurements with the same notations for the same drawing. For example, if you are using inches, use it for all dimensions. If you use feet and inches, remember the notation. Reading architectural plans can create a confusion if you read a feet/inch measurement as inches.
> 
> If your measurement is 18" (eighteen inches), that could also be one foot-six inches (1'-6"). Now, a quick look at 1'-6" could look like sixteen inches (16").
> 
> ...


Very GOOD Tips!

Thank you!

I have found out, the hard way, that when looking down at the ruler, to be sure you're looking at it SQUARE-ON... NOT at slight angle!! It can make a difference of 1/16" very EASILY!

I have also found that using an old fashioned wooden Folding-Rule, is, by far, more accurate than using a Tape Measurer... That little thingy at the end can really mess things up!


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> Reading a ruler, or reading plans, can be your nightmare. I was taught in mechanical drawing to do all measurements with the same notations for the same drawing. For example, if you are using inches, use it for all dimensions. If you use feet and inches, remember the notation. Reading architectural plans can create a confusion if you read a feet/inch measurement as inches.
> 
> If your measurement is 18" (eighteen inches), that could also be one foot-six inches (1'-6"). Now, a quick look at 1'-6" could look like sixteen inches (16").
> 
> ...


Instead of cuttin' 1" I learned to cut 10...errors are a lot more obvious.
Totally agree about Architect drawings, they can really confusticate ya.
Throw a touch of dyslexia into the mix and you can get a real s...storm
The framer that apprenticed me made me figger everything three times...still do it to this day. Story sticks help too.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I have an 18" ss hook rule I use a lot.
Also for inside measurements, I really like the Lufkin 6' folding rule, with the brass extension.
I can't understand why anyone would buy the type that doesn't have the extending part.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

I inherited my folding rule... it's really OLD... wish it had one of those extensions in it.

I have been thinking of making my own Inside measurer...
QS Ash... 1/4" thick stick... 1/8" moving in a Sliding DT flush channel...
... some at different lengths so can be used for small items & others for larger pieces... It would sure make life easier!


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

When looking at plans.........its very much a case of......"I can name that tune in ___ measures".Don't take architects,engineers,designers,ect for gospel.Learn to figure it out for yourself.BW


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

The most common mistake I make is 11/16 vs 13/16 and I agree with the 10" mark for the reason you said Mickey. If you can't see the 10" error you deserve to have to do it again.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Joe Lyddon said:


> I have also found that using an old fashioned wooden Folding-Rule, is, by far, more accurate than using a Tape Measurer... That little thingy at the end can really mess things up!


Joe, you probably already know this, but that "little thingy" (the clip) at the end is supposed to be loose. It accounts for inside measure when it's pushed up against something, and outside measure, when it hooks on an edge. The movement accounts for the thickness of the clip, which is usually 1/16".












 







.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

Yeah, I knew that... but, it still doesn't make me feel any better about it... :thumbsup: :no:


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Joe Lyddon said:


> Very GOOD Tips!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> ...



That's called parallax:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parallax


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

Yes, I remember that from Photography days...

But, here, I call it *"Not Square"  "Head on" *

:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

Yes it is. At his carpenter's Russian slang. If one measures the error logs and the other is guaranteed. (Meters, centimeters)

Millimeter-talking all right.

The case of life. Metric and inch tape. Carpenter timed in inches and millimeters to do. He was very surprised .....


----------



## kyle526 (Jun 6, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> As for reading a tape measure, if you get in the habit of "cutting the one" (using the 1 as the start marker instead of the end clip) you have to remember that the actual dimension is 1" less. I've goofed that up more than once.:yes:


:laughing: I do this AT LEAST once with every project I do... I did it twice over the weekend. :laughing:


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

You'd think you'd learn. But I pull that 11/16 vs 13/16 think every once in a while. I usually get a few months in between because it costs me a lot of time usually


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Joe,
I use this for inside measurements. Of course, I use several different lengths of bar.
I try very hard not to have to use any measurement tool with numbers on it.:laughing:


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

Gene: That's a cool tool... Good approach... Much simpler than what I had in mind!

Thank you!


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Good advice, Mike.

Having screwed up 5 feet 8 inches to 58 inches I always use inches.

In another life on another planet in a galaxy far far way, I worked on a survey crew. The Party Chief was fond of saying that only carpenters and wh*r*s used feet and inches.


----------

